# Eure aktuelle Tätigkeit/Nichttätigkeit

## slick

Weil es mir grad so in den Sinn kommt, was macht ihr eigentlich beruflich? Müßts ja nicht erläutern, voten reicht  :Wink: Last edited by slick on Wed Oct 04, 2006 11:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Noch Student.

Aber ich schlaf ähh arbeite mich hoch.

Dann Arbeitnehmer, dann eigene Insel  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## slick

Edith hat noch "selbstständig / eigene Firma" oben eingebaut.

----------

## schachti

Hmm, zaehle ich als Promotionsstudent mit einer 3/4-Stelle als Student oder als Angestellter? Ich habe mich mal als Student eingetragen...

----------

## moe

Bin Student und selbstständig (schreibt man das jetzt eigentlich so, oder immer noch mit einem st?), aber da "hauptberuflich" Student hab ich das angekreuzt..

----------

## XMath

Diplomarbeit IT   :Cool: 

Noch bis Ende des Jahres, dann ist es vorbei.

----------

## b3cks

Ausbildung im Sommer beendet und seitdem Angestellter als FiSi.

Selbstständiger wäre aber auch nicht schlecht...   :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

ITKaufmann...nicht mein Traumberuf..aber naja...!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *moe wrote:*   

> (schreibt man das jetzt eigentlich so, oder immer noch mit einem st?)

 

Gute Frage! Egal, ich bin Mod, ich darf das!  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Meiner einer ist Angestellter bei einem IT Dienstleister.

----------

## Anarcho

Wie wäre es wenn man mehreres ankreuzen könnte?

Ich bin Student, Angestellter und Selbständig.

----------

## b3cks

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   (schreibt man das jetzt eigentlich so, oder immer noch mit einem st?) 
> 
> Gute Frage! Egal, ich bin Mod, ich darf das! 

 

 *Duden wrote:*   

> selbst|stän|dig, (auch:) selbständig [...]

 

----------

## slick

Wenn ichs jetzt nachträglich editieren zeige ich Schwäche.  :Wink:  Außerdem geht der Sinn Deines Posts verloren. Andererseits kann ich mich dann nichtmehr über schlimme Rechtschreibung von anderen aufregen... also entweder tue ich dann mal so als hätte ichs nicht gelesen oder stelle das als eigene Interpretation der deutschen Rechtschreibung dar, was meinem Posting eine persönliche Note gibt ... suchs Dir aus.   :Wink: 

Außerdem wäre jetzt die weitere Diskussion ein DUP von

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-145347.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-220901.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322405.html  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so wenig Angestellte gibt. Ist wohl ein Studentenclub, die Gentoo Community   :Wink:  Naja, Studenten haben eben genug Zeit für die Installation und Konfiguration - war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, kleiner Scherz ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bbgermany

<- Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration seit ca 3,5 Jahren ausgelernt und seit dem auch angestellt als solcher.

----------

## slick

Also ich habe schon eine Studentenmehrheit erwartet, das Niveau ist ja doch ziemlich hoch hier im Vergleich zu anderen Foren... (das läßt auf ausgeschlafene Leute tippen => Studenten  :Wink: )

----------

## schachti

Steinigt ihn!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ctrl+Alt+Del

Fachinformatiker SI, seit Sommer fertig und bei einem Dienstleister beschäftigt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin Physiker, den man mit Geld gezwungen hat, in die Informatik zu gehen. Nach weiteren 7 Posts wechsle ich meinen Beruf ---> Dann bin ich l33t   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## IceBall

Bin Anwendungsentwickler... (SAP) - aber als ich mit Gentoo angefangen habe hatte ich noch mehr zeit  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Selbst und Ständig bzw. GbR. mit dem Herrn Hartmann zusammen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

Tja, seit vielen Jahren nun schon Angestellter.

Ich arbeite als gelernter Flugzeugmechaniker und EDV Systembetreuer im zahnmedizinischen/zahntechnischen Bereich (Service/Verkauf) bei einer schweizer Firma.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## nikaya

Ich bin Arbeitnehmer bei einem Automobilzulieferer und arbeite dort in der Qualitätskontrolle.

----------

## tost

Schüler in einem Gymnasium und ich arbeite zusätzlich noch ein wenig um mir bisschen was zu verdienen. (Sprit etc..)

----------

## treor

bin student in dem ort mit der höchsten studentenkneipe europas (die ich gleich wieder mal besuchen gehe  :Razz: )

----------

## dertobi123

Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker-Sytemintegration, die Abschlussprüfung steht kurz vor der Tür.

----------

## schmidicom

Bin der PC-BIMBO von nem ganz dummen chef.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

<- unstudierter, überarbeiteter und unterbezahlter IT-Admin bei einem der Top-1000-World 'Bigplayer'

----------

## schmutzfinger

Noch ca. 1 Jahr lang Student. Dannach hoffentlich überbezahlt und unterarbeitet  :Wink: .

----------

## Fauli

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich bin Physiker, den man mit Geld gezwungen hat, in die Informatik zu gehen. Nach weiteren 7 Posts wechsle ich meinen Beruf ---> Dann bin ich l33t  

 

500 Beiträge reichen definitiv nicht für einen l33t, wie man an mir sehen kann.  :Very Happy: 

Wo stehen denn nochmal die Ränge inkl. der Anzahl der nötigen Postings?

EDIT:

<-- angestellter Applikations-Betreuer...

----------

## b3cks

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker-Sytemintegration, die Abschlussprüfung steht kurz vor der Tür.

 

Über die mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Die Sommer ´06 war popelig.  :Wink: 

Und gelernt hat eh keiner richtig... So, wie faule Informatiker eben sind. Außerdem war das Wetter viel zu geil!

----------

## blu3bird

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Wo stehen denn nochmal die Ränge inkl. der Anzahl der nötigen Postings?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-24074.html

Ich wäre aber eher dafür das nach dem Anmelde-Datum zu machen und nicht nach Anzahl der Spam-Posts  :Very Happy: 

Bin Azubi zum Fachinformatiker - Anwendungsentwicklung(d.h. Maus-Schupser)

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nach weiteren 7 Posts wechsle ich meinen Beruf ---> Dann bin ich l33t  

 

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-24074.html wrote:*   

> Guru: 300 - 599 posts 
> 
> l33t: 600 - 999 posts

 

Du meintest wohl 107 Posts.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Aber ob l33t oder guru oder superdupagentoo-oberprofisupermotz --> solche Dienstgrade sind doch völlig Banane.

Jeder sieht wieviel Posts jemand auf dem Tacho hat und kann sich ein Bild machen.Ob da jetzt noch irgend so ein Rang beisteht ist unerheblich.Über die Qualität sagt sowas garnichts aus.

(War nicht auf Dich gemünzt,Erdie.  :Wink:  Nur meine unmaßgebliche Meinung.   :Smile:  )

Edith:

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Ich wäre aber eher dafür das nach dem Anmelde-Datum zu machen und nicht nach Anzahl der Spam-Posts 

 

Naja,wenn es schon sein muß dann sollte die Postanzahl schon berücksichtigt werden.Einige sind hier seit 3 oder mehr Jahren angemeldet und haben man gerade mal 100 Beiträge.Da ist die Aktivität in so einem Forum schon mitentscheidend (und wenn auch nur "dumme" Fragen gestellt werden).

----------

## chrib

Gelernter IT-Kaufmann, jetzt unterbezahlter Unix- und DB-Admin.

----------

## SkaaliaN

in Deutschland sind viele unterbezahlt =P  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

...öhm ja. Bräuchte da einen Job - bei wem kann ich mich bewerben?

----------

## SkaaliaN

kommt drauf an wo du wohnst..Das Forschungszentrum in Jülich sucht z.B. immer Leute! Meinte zumindest grade ein Arbeitskollege! Wusste ich allerdings auch noch nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du meintest wohl 107 Posts.   
> 
> 

 

Nun denn, dann hat man mich wohl hereingelegt und ich muß noch weiter in der Informatik arbeiten   :Rolling Eyes: 

-Erdie

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> in Deutschland sind viele unterbezahlt =P 

 

Ich wette es gibt genauso viele unter- wie überbezahlte.

----------

## xraver

Ohne einen Abschuluss werden die mich nicht wollen. Wohnort - Halberstadt (bei Magdeburg).

...ups, hab ich mich geoutet?!?

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   in Deutschland sind viele unterbezahlt =P  
> 
> Ich wette es gibt genauso viele unter- wie überbezahlte.

 

mh...na da bin ich mir aber nich so sicher 

*g

----------

## slick

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Das Forschungszentrum in Jülich sucht z.B. immer Leute! 

 

Von denen habe ich einen ganz schlechten Eindruck. (Mag subjektiv sein) War da (vor 1 oder 2 Jahren) am Tag der offenen Tür und habe mir den aufgebauten "Linuxraum" angeschaut und ein Gespräch mit den Experten gesucht (dachte ich zumindest damals). Da wollte ich irgendwas zu Cryptoloop fragen, da mußte ich ihm erstmal erklären was das überhaupt ist (was er nur teilweise verstand). Die nachträgliche Diskussion über Dateisysteme scheiterte an seinem Sachverstand. Und die ausgestellten "Exponate" bestanden aus SuSE-Versionen der letzten Jahre. Der "Experte" hat mir dann förmlich seine Visitenkarte aufgedrängt weil ich anscheinend einen so kompetenten Eindruck hinterlasse habe ... da hat echt einen anderen Eindruck hinterlassen als wie das positive Vorurteil mit dem ich hingefahren bin. Also ist nicht so das ich mich für besonders schlau oder freakig halte, aber irgendwie hatte ich ein anderes Niveau erwartet.

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

> [..]als wie[..]

 

Ich möchte hier ja nicht klugscheissern aber da der Mod eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion ausübt möchte ich doch dringend darum bitten NIEMALS, WIRKLICH NIEMALS (!!!!), MEHR "als wie" zu schreiben. BITTE BITTE BITTE!

Das vertauschen von "wie" und "als" ist schon dramatisch genug, aber beides? Das geht nun wirklich nicht! Zurück in die 3. Klasse und nachsitzen!

----------

## samsonus

Student, der sich nebenbei noch ein bisschen was in einem rechenzentrum an der uni verdient. leider im second level support *haarerauf*

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   [..]als wie[..] 
> 
> Ich möchte hier ja nicht klugscheissern aber da der Mod eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion ausübt möchte ich doch dringend darum bitten NIEMALS, WIRKLICH NIEMALS (!!!!), MEHR "als wie" zu schreiben. BITTE BITTE BITTE!
> 
> Das vertauschen von "wie" und "als" ist schon dramatisch genug, aber beides? Das geht nun wirklich nicht! Zurück in die 3. Klasse und nachsitzen!

 

*zustimm* tztztz  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## slick

Was ist mit euch los? Warum seid ihr auf einmal alle so pingelig? War mal wieder Pisa-Studie?  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3623214.html#3623214

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Studentin an der RWTH.... Technische Informatik um genau zu sein.

Und natuerlich auch unterbezahlt..... von den Eltern  :Wink:  (bafoeg krieg ich nicht)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *kil wrote:*   

> Studentin an der RWTH.... Technische Informatik um genau zu sein.
> 
> Und natuerlich auch unterbezahlt..... von den Eltern  (bafoeg krieg ich nicht)

 

Hey eine Frau *jubel*

----------

## Thargor

Im Moment bin ich Schüler der 10ten Klasse eines Gymnasiums.

Das Blöde daran: Ich bin aus irgendeinem Grund auf einem sprachlichen Gymnasium, obwohl mir die Naturwissenschaften bzw. Informatik mehr liegt. Keine Ahnung, welcher Teufel mich vor 5 Jahren geritten hat, auf so eine Schule zu gehen. Und zum Wechseln müsste ich zwei Jahre Englisch nachlernen, worauf ich auch nicht so wirklich Lust hab, aber ab der 12ten Klasse kann man ja zum Glück wählen, welche Kurse man belegen will.

"Nebenberuflich" bin ich Klassen-Nerd  :Cool: 

Wobei ich eigentlich nicht behaupten würde, dass ich viel weiß (Nur mehr als die meisten 16 Jährigen  :Very Happy:  )(Wobei ich vor dem Wissen, das viele hier besitzen gewaltigen Respekt habe, aber ich versuche zulernen)

----------

## Erdie

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Im Moment bin ich Schüler der 10ten Klasse eines Gymnasiums.
> 
> Das Blöde daran: Ich bin aus irgendeinem Grund auf einem sprachlichen Gymnasium, obwohl mir die Naturwissenschaften bzw. Informatik mehr liegt. Keine Ahnung, welcher Teufel mich vor 5 Jahren geritten hat, auf so eine Schule zu gehen. Und zum Wechseln müsste ich zwei Jahre Englisch nachlernen, worauf ich auch nicht so wirklich Lust hab, aber ab der 12ten Klasse kann man ja zum Glück wählen, welche Kurse man belegen will.
> 
> "Nebenberuflich" bin ich Klassen-Nerd 
> ...

 

Ist denn Linux bei Euch auf einem Sprachgymnasium überhaupt ein Thema?

-Erdie

----------

## Thargor

Naja, in ner kleine Gruppe schon. In meiner Klasse hab ich jetzt zwei an Linux herangeführt.

Einen sogar an Gentoo, aber irgendwas geht bei ihm immer schief, außerdem hat er nur Modem   :Confused:  .

Und in der Parallelklasse gibts noch nen Debian-Freak (MS = Teufel, er verwendet nur Debian, keine anderen Linuxe, die sind nicht GNU  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Und wir haben 3 Lehrer, die was von PCs verstehen (einer ne ganze Menge, setzt auch sämtliche Betriebssysteme ein, die anderen beiden, naja...)

Edith ist grad eingefallen, dass im Computerraum auf allen Rechnern auch ein Uralt Suse läuft, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie lang noch.

Und Einer der beiden Server läuft auf Linux (?Open School Server? Gibts was, das so heißt?)

----------

## slick

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hey eine Frau *jubel*

 

*gähn* https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3387298.html#3387298

/me wußte das aber schon viel länger... *angeb*   :Razz: Last edited by slick on Thu Oct 05, 2006 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Hey eine Frau *jubel* 
> 
> *gähn* https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3387298-highlight-.html#3387298
> 
> /me wußte das aber schon viel länger... *angeb*  

 

/me ist nur der Name entfallen...

----------

## monade

 *samsonus wrote:*   

> Student, der sich nebenbei noch ein bisschen was in einem rechenzentrum an der uni verdient. leider im second level support *haarerauf*

 

das könnte auch ich sein  :Very Happy: . ich bin allerdings im "first level support".

----------

## Thargor

 :Question: 

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was macht ein First- und was ein Second-Level Supporter? Wo ist der Unterschied?

----------

## nikaya

Derjenige mit der eigenen Insel möchte sich bitte bei mir per PM melden.Ich hätte gern gewußt wie man sowas heute schafft ohne brutal,rücksichtslos,egoistisch und opportunistisch zu sein.   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Derjenige mit der eigenen Insel möchte sich bitte bei mir per PM melden.Ich hätte gern gewußt wie man sowas heute schafft ohne brutal,rücksichtslos,egoistisch und opportunistisch zu sein.   

 

Ich habe sie. Aber ich sage es nicht. Denn es ist meine. Da kannst du weinen, heulen, jammern...

So...Fehlt noch brutal: *Keule-raushol*

 :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*   Derjenige mit der eigenen Insel möchte sich bitte bei mir per PM melden.Ich hätte gern gewußt wie man sowas heute schafft ohne brutal,rücksichtslos,egoistisch und opportunistisch zu sein.    
> 
> Ich habe sie. Aber ich sage es nicht. Denn es ist meine. Da kannst du weinen, heulen, jammern...
> 
> So...Fehlt noch brutal: *Keule-raushol*
> ...

 

Ha.erwischt.

----------

## Erdie

Ich sehe es nicht als erstrebenswert an, sich auf einer eigenen Insel zu langweilen.

-Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich sehe es nicht als erstrebenswert an, sich auf einer eigenen Insel zu langweilen.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Ich würde meine Freundin mitnehem und den ganzen Tag Spaß haben...

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich sehe es nicht als erstrebenswert an, sich auf einer eigenen Insel zu langweilen.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Wenn es dort DSL-Anschluss und einmal die Woche ein Fresspaket gibt wäre es eine tolle Sache.

----------

## monade

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was macht ein First- und was ein Second-Level Supporter? Wo ist der Unterschied?

 

Also First Level Support heißt in unserem Falle: sämtliche Anfragen - egal ob wir dafür zuständig sind oder nicht - landen erstmal bei uns. Entweder wir können selbst helfen, oder wir leiten an die "spezialisierten" Mitarbeiter weiter. 

Ich weiß nicht genau, was Second Level Support dann heißt, aber in unserem Fall wären das wohl eben die "spezialisierten" Mitarbeiter.

----------

## b3cks

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Was macht ein First- und was ein Second-Level Supporter? Wo ist der Unterschied?

 

 Der First-Level-Support (auch User Help Desk bzw. UHD) ist erste Anlaufstelle für alle eingehenden Unterstützungsfragen. Der Mitarbeiter bearbeitet diese nach seinem Kenntnisstand weitestgehend selbstständig. Ziel ist das schnelle Lösen einer möglichst großen Anzahl von Problemen, was durch Zuhilfenahme von Wissensdatenbanken ermöglicht wird. Unterstützung erhält der First-Level-Support durch den Second-Level-Support.

 Der Second-Level-Support unterstützt den First-Level-Support, sowohl durch Weiterbildung am Arbeitsplatz (engl. training-on-the-job) als auch durch Übernahme komplexerer Anfragen. Neu erarbeitete Lösungen werden ggf. in Wissensdatenbanken eingepflegt um das Wissen für den First-Level-Support nutzbar zu machen. Übersteigt die Komplexität einer Anfrage das Know-How oder die technischen Möglichkeiten des Second-Level-Supports, so wird diese an den Third-Level-Support weitergeleitet (eskaliert).

 Der Third-Level-Support setzt sich aus Spezialisten einzelner Fachabteilungen bzw. des Herstellers zusammen und stellt so die höchste Eskalationsstufe innerhalb einer Supportorganisation.

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Support_(Dienstleistung)

----------

## Fauli

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Das vertauschen von "wie" und "als" ist schon dramatisch genug, aber beides? Das geht nun wirklich nicht! Zurück in die 3. Klasse und nachsitzen!

 

Es gibt durchaus Regionen in Deutschland, in denen es "als wie" heißt. Ob Troisdorf dazugehört, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Schon Goethe (aufgewachsen in Frankfurt am Main) schrieb: Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor! Und bin so klug als wie zuvor.  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Das Forschungszentrum in Jülich sucht z.B. immer Leute! Meinte zumindest grade ein Arbeitskollege! Wusste ich allerdings auch noch nicht 

 

Ich behaupte mal, dass dein Kollege da falsch liegt. Zumindest auf den IT/EDV-Sektor bezogen:

http://www.fz-juelich.de/gp/index.php?index=63&typ=16

 *slick wrote:*   

> Von denen habe ich einen ganz schlechten Eindruck. (Mag subjektiv sein) [...] Also ist nicht so das ich mich für besonders schlau oder freakig halte, aber irgendwie hatte ich ein anderes Niveau erwartet.

 

Kommt ja auch ganz drauf an wen man da erwischt. Aus sehr sicherer Quelle weiss ich, dass es bei denen auch einige Gentoo-Freaks und andere erfahrene Linuxer gibt. Wahrscheinlich sind das nicht unbedingt die, die an so einem Stand stehen.  :Wink: 

Deine Stichprobe aus 0.022% der Mitarbeiter (lt. Wikipedia) war anscheinend eher unglücklich.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Das vertauschen von "wie" und "als" ist schon dramatisch genug, aber beides? Das geht nun wirklich nicht! Zurück in die 3. Klasse und nachsitzen! 
> 
> Es gibt durchaus Regionen in Deutschland, in denen es "als wie" heißt. Ob Troisdorf dazugehört, weiß ich allerdings nicht.
> 
> Schon Goethe (aufgewachsen in Frankfurt am Main) schrieb: Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor! Und bin so klug als wie zuvor. 

 #

KÖLN Ossendorf bestimmt *Fg* *komm nach ossendorf alta"  <<<*lach

----------

## return13

IT Fritze z.Zt. in nem bezahlten Praktikum und kurz vorm Studium

----------

## slick

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Schon Goethe (aufgewachsen in Frankfurt am Main) schrieb: Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor! Und bin so klug als wie zuvor. 

 

Danke! Danke! Danke! 

 *Scup wrote:*   

> KÖLN Ossendorf bestimmt *Fg* *komm nach ossendorf alta"  <<<*lach

 

*lol* Ja, ich habe das auch gesehen ... krass

----------

## Keepoer

Hauptberuflich Student, nebenburuflich studentische Hilfskraft ( 1. und 2. Semester quälen  :Twisted Evil:  ) und noch ne kleine Firma...

----------

## poOoch

Ich arbeite als Unix Admin bei nem großen deutschen Telekommunikationsunternehmen und betreue neben den Systemen die speziellen Anwendungen, die wir betreiben. Hauptsächlich Solaris und ein bisschen Linux. Kein Studium sondern "learning by doing" bzw. mach dein Hobby zum Beruf. Der Job macht Spaß   :Smile: 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

Bin auch ein typisch fauler Student  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Rene-dev

ich wurde auf ein englisches internat abgeschoben und mache hier meinen abi ähnlichen abschluss um (hoffentlich)

dann in deutschland zu studieren

rene

----------

## Treborius

student (mathe / informatik) 

und programmierer / Algorithmiker im bereich KI//Mustererkennung

find die Umfrage irgendwie mist  :Smile: 

mich würde viel eher interessieren in welchen Bereichen die Gentoo-User arbeiten.

Student sein, sagt ja nicht viel aus ...

----------

## chilla

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so wenig Angestellte gibt. Ist wohl ein Studentenclub, die Gentoo Community   Naja, Studenten haben eben genug Zeit für die Installation und Konfiguration - war natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, kleiner Scherz ..  

 

Muhaha  :Very Happy:  Ich baller mich weg vor lachen  :Very Happy: 

Sehn wir aus wie Lehrämtler, Sozialpädagogen oder Politologen? 

Hätte ich gentoo nich bereits vor meinem Studium kennengelernt, hätten mich kein 10 Pferde dazu bekommen. Ich studiere Wirtschaftsing/Maschbau anner tu braunschweig.. und also so wirklich die Zeit für das schöne gefrickel hab ich nich mehr so wirklich.  :Sad: 

----------

## Erdie

 *chilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muhaha  Ich baller mich weg vor lachen 
> 
> Sehn wir aus wie Lehrämtler, Sozialpädagogen oder Politologen? 
> ...

 

Ja, so ist das, als ich Student war, hatte ich auch immer gedacht keine Zeit zu haben und das Gejammer der arbeitenden Bevölkerung habe ich für reine Panikmache gehalten. Der Einstieg in das Berufsleben war dann eine kleiner Schock: 60 Stunden Woche Beratertätigkeit, die Schulungen mußte man sich zuhause am Wochenende reinziehen wenn man sich nicht blamieren wollte, der simpelste Einkauf wird zeitlich zu einem großen Problem und die Woche fing auch mal am Montag morgen um 3:00 Uhr mit dem Taxi zum Flughafen an. Dannach habe ich verstanden, warum manche behaupten als Student hätte man noch Zeit. Im Nachhinein möchte ich nochmal soviel Zeit und vor allem Flexibilität haben wie zu Studentenzeiten. Ehrlich!

-Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich überlege ein Fernstudium bei ILS zu machen...!Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das so das wahre ist!

LG

Scup

----------

## slick

Habe mir vor kurzem erklären lassen das Fernstudium wohl nicht so das wahre sei. Kann es aber leider nicht wiedergeben. Klang aber alles logisch.  Bezog sich u.a. darauf das man den Dozenten nicht "vor Ort" hat und auch diese Fernstudien nicht so angesehen sind (sind in der Wirtschaft).

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

> Habe mir vor kurzem erklären lassen das Fernstudium wohl nicht so das wahre sei. Kann es aber leider nicht wiedergeben. Klang aber alles logisch.  Bezog sich u.a. darauf das man den Dozenten nicht "vor Ort" hat und auch diese Fernstudien nicht so angesehen sind (sind in der Wirtschaft).

 

Eben.Das mit dem Ansehen ist ein Problem. Wollte auch eine Weiterbildung zum Linux-Systembetreuer machen. Kosten: 1300 

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> find die Umfrage irgendwie mist 
> 
> mich würde viel eher interessieren in welchen Bereichen die Gentoo-User arbeiten.
> 
> Student sein, sagt ja nicht viel aus ...

 

OK, dann bei mir noch mal etwas genauer  :Wink: 

Studiere Kommunikationsinformatik an der FH. Drittes Semester hat gerade angefangen. 

KI ist Praktische Informatik mit einem starken Einschlag Richtung Nachrichten-/Elektrotechnik, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Und ich gehöre zu der Sorte Student mit viel Freizeit  :Smile:  Scheinbar haben wir Informatiker viel weniger zu tun als andere... ^^

----------

## b3cks

 *Bloodsurfer wrote:*   

> Und ich gehöre zu der Sorte Student mit viel Freizeit  Scheinbar haben wir Informatiker viel weniger zu tun als andere... ^^

 

Was einfach daran liegt, dass wir Arbeitsläufe automatisieren und uns dann zurücklegen (können).  :Wink: 

Sagte mein Programmier-Lehrer auch schon immer.

----------

## dertobi123

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*   Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker-Sytemintegration, die Abschlussprüfung steht kurz vor der Tür. 
> 
> Über die mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Die Sommer ´06 war popelig. 
> 
> Und gelernt hat eh keiner richtig... So, wie faule Informatiker eben sind. Außerdem war das Wetter viel zu geil!

 

Von "Gedanken machen" und "lernen" war auch keine Rede  :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

Seit einigen Tagen neuer Geschäftsführer von Microsoft Deutschland und nur zu Spionagezwecken hier. Ach verflucht jetzt hab ich mich verplappert  :Neutral: 

Spaß beiseite: Im Moment darf ich mir als angehender Abiturient die Zeit vertreiben  :Smile: 

----------

## Treborius

mal zu "informatik studenten haben keine zeit"

ich studiere mathematik und informatik und gehe daneben noch 20h die

woche arbeiten, also an zeit mangelt es mir nicht, und soweit ich 

mit meine freunden gesprochen habe, sind andere studienrichtungen noch

einfacher (sprachen zB)

naja ich geh 7.00 aus dem haus und komme 19.30 wieder, aber

ist alles machbar  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

/me ist (wär hätte das gedacht) ebenfalls Info-Student.

Zur Zeit mach ich grad Auslandssemester im Fernen Osten. Ab März bin ich wieder in Good-Old-Germany und krieg es hoffentlich mal auf die Reihe mit der Diplomarbeit anzufangen. Die Regelstudienzeit liegt ja nun doch schon etwas länger zurück.

Und als Student hat man immer soviel Zeit, wie man sich grad nimmt. Zumindest hab ich während meiner Studiumszeit einen großen Teil der Erde abgeklappert. Das war in meinem Job vorm Studium unmöglich.

Finanzierung momentan durch das Austauschprogrammstipendium, ansonsten Homepagebasteln für die Uni. Naja, und wenn ich wieder in Dtl. bin, dann geht erstmal die Suche nach einem Zweitnebenjob los.

----------

## bbox

Moin,

ich bin einer der auch selbst & ständig arbeitet...

Zeit für Gefrickel an gentoo hab ich keine und brauch sie auch nicht, es läuft eben. Auch mit etlichen ~x86 in der Liste.

Wenn ich mich langweile (  :Mr. Green:  ) mach ich noch Übersetzungen für z.B. qbankmanager, aqbanking & Co

Daneben arbeite ich mich in C++ ein, das aber nur im Winter wenn der Gartenbau nur so vor sich hindümpelt.

----------

## giga89

Bin noch Schueler auf nem hessischen Internat im schoenen Rheingau. Weil bei uns alle in der 12. Klasse Auslandspraktikum machen:

Grade 4-woechiges !unbezahltes! Praktikum bei SAP in Paris.

----------

## cng

hallo leute

also ich stimme meinem landeskollegen zu. so von wegen bimbo und so..

gelernt hatte ich mal was natürliches  :Wink:  danach besuchte ich einige jahre diverse ausbildungen 

und arbeitete als technikleiter für eine kleine it-firma. heute arbeite ich als normaler ic-berater 

und bin völlig unterfordert. jedenfalls weiss ich nun, warum ich solch hohe steuern zahlen muss (sorry)

jetzt ist wohl auch klar, wer mein arbeitgeber ist   :Cool:   nächsten monat beginne ich wieder mit einer 

ausbildung, welche 1 1/5 jahre dauert (eidg. fa. organisator). anschliessend werde ich die informatik

verlassen, ausser ich krieg was im berich linux...

----------

## doedel

Also ich wunder mich schon ein bisschen, in was für einen Kreis ein "dummer" realschüler rutschen kann   :Cool: 

Ich war 2 jahre am Gymnasium, aber das hätt ich nicht mehr viel länger gepackt... Bin im Moment in der 10ten Klasse...

----------

## oscarwild

Ich glaube, ich gehöre langsam aber sicher zu den Opas unter Euch *g*, habe eigentlich E-Technik studiert, bin aber irgendwie in die Softwareschiene geraten und dort kleben geblieben. Aktuell arbeite ich als Projektleiter und Senior Consultant (das sind die Leute, die ihren Kunden für teuer Geld bunte Folien und lustige Dokumente andrehen   :Twisted Evil: ) mit Schwerpunkt Embedded-Software/Software-QS.

Deshalb freue ich mich, wenn ich wenigstens zuhause an meinem Gentoo-System mal wieder richtig anpacken und gelegentlich auch mal programmieren darf, die Zeit dazu nehme ich mir einfach.

----------

## big-birdy

Ich "arbeite" bei einem großen IT Dienstleister und versuche über das ILS in Hannover mein Abi zu machen. 

Anschließend möchte ich noch eine Studium dranhängen. 

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## RealGeizt

Ich studiere an der Hochschule Mannheim Informatik.

----------

